# Whirlpool oven door issue



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

We have a less than 2 year old whirlpool oven. A while back the door started making some loud "clicking" noises upon being opened. Well yesterday when my wife opened it the door make a few more crunchy noises and then almost fell completely open. Now there is nothing holding the door open as you open it. If you were not holding onto it the door would crash open. Thoughts on how to fix?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

asbury park said:


> We have a less than 2 year old whirlpool oven. A while back the door started making some loud "clicking" noises upon being opened. Well yesterday when my wife opened it the door make a few more crunchy noises and then almost fell completely open. Now there is nothing holding the door open as you open it. If you were not holding onto it the door would crash open. Thoughts on how to fix?


 sounds like broken spring or springs:yes::yes:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Can you post some pictures of it? Thanks.

As mentioned, the hinges, clips, or springs may have come off and need to be reinstalled. Easy fix, unless they are rusted out or broken and need to be replaced. At less than 2 years old, not very likely.

You can call or go online to whirlpools' website for assistance and how to videos. Very reputable company imo.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your going to need new door hinge


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> your going to need new door hinge



Really? What do you think happened?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it broke


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

There is a hinge tool you will need to remove door and to replace springs. Look in the owners manual, etc which came with the oven.


----------

